# Bolognase Pup for sale - might suit someone on here



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I know I have seen someone on here with a Bolognase dog before, but cannot recall who it was...

Just thought I would say there is a male 7month old pedigree pup for sale on Cambridge Gumtree under pets.....

Someone might like him as a travel companion....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's Sonesta.

She's in Salamanca at the moment watching Coronation Street (or not - see other thread. :lol: :lol: )

She has two of them, with her now presumably so she's unlikely to want another?

Briarose is her best friend if you wanted to make contact in the near future.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes Sue has a male and a female bolognese but is now away until late Dec.................will text and tell her why is the dog needing a home


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Do they come with spaghetti :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

... and how many do you need to feed a family of four. 8)


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh Guys, you beat me to it. I'll take a little parmesan on mine and a nice glass of Chianti sluuurp !


----------

